# BMW - Apple carplay activation



## alvincsj (Jun 23, 2021)

Hi, I have done some reading up on the activation of Apple Carplay, and it seems to involve more than just turn on options for the HU using Esys. Seems to required a FSC code to "activate" the carplay function, before we can go ahead to code the relevant options to Active.

Where do I go about obtaining this FSC? Based on my limited understanding, this is a different FSC from that used for Maps update. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It varies based on what Head Unit car has. PM sent.


----------



## Gianlk (Jun 30, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> It varies based on what Head Unit car has. PM sent.


Hi Shawn, I have an F31 2017 with HA EnavEvo (Entrynav2), I've already installed the Wi-Fi Antenna and I wish to activate CarPlay, any help?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gianlk said:


> Hi Shawn, I have an F31 2017 with HA EnavEvo (Entrynav2), I've already installed the Wi-Fi Antenna and I wish to activate CarPlay, any help?


PM sent.


----------



## Bmwethree9 (Aug 27, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> It varies based on what Head Unit car has. PM sent.


hi mate, I’d really like to get more info regarding CarPlay activation and u seem to come up a lot and would greatly appreciate your help
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bmwethree9 said:


> hi mate, I’d really like to get more info regarding CarPlay activation and u seem to come up a lot and would greatly appreciate your help
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Marcus Moralles (Aug 26, 2021)

Hi! Can somebody help with Car Play activation on an F34 NBTEvo Qxxxxx?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marcus Moralles said:


> Hi! Can somebody help with Car Play activation on an F34 NBTEvo Qxxxxx?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Steveo (Nov 7, 2004)

shawnsheridan said:


> It varies based on what Head Unit car has. PM sent.


Hi Shawn, sorry to jump onto this wagon unannounced, but I've finally given up my E46 M3, and am seriously looking at an F48 28i. Car Play is pretty much a requirement for the other driver (wife). In shopping for a facelift vehicle, exactly what will I need in order to get Car Play fairly easily? PM is fine if you prefer.
Hope I'm not imposing on the group, but will very likely buy an F48 and should be looking for more help in the future!
regards,
Steve


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Steveo said:


> Hi Shawn, sorry to jump onto this wagon unannounced, but I've finally given up my E46 M3, and am seriously looking at an F48 28i. Car Play is pretty much a requirement for the other driver (wife). In shopping for a facelift vehicle, exactly what will I need in order to get Car Play fairly easily? PM is fine if you prefer.
> Hope I'm not imposing on the group, but will very likely buy an F48 and should be looking for more help in the future!
> regards,
> Steve


PM sent.


----------



## LilSylent (Oct 25, 2021)

Hi Shawn,

Can you help me with Apple CarPlay for my BMW x5 with navigation NBTevo_H16303I Europe?

Best regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LilSylent said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you help me with Apple CarPlay for my BMW x5 with navigation NBTevo_H16303I Europe?
> 
> Best regards


PM sent.


----------



## bmw_mech (Nov 1, 2021)

Hey Shawn,
can you help me with my BMW F20 for Apple Carplay?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmw_mech said:


> Hey Shawn,
> can you help me with my BMW F20 for Apple Carplay? VIN is V811809 NAV Prof. NBTEvo ID5
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## PiotrC (Nov 1, 2021)

Hello Shawn,
i believe you are the one that could help here. I imported my x3 from US to Europe and after converting maps to Europe and deleting old owner phone connected apps were gone incl. apple carplay. Is there any possiblity to activate at least apple carplay back?
My car vin code: 5UXTY5C06M9G09997

thank you in advance
many regards
Piotr


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PiotrC said:


> Hello Shawn,
> i believe you are the one that could help here. I imported my x3 from US to Europe and after converting maps to Europe and deleting old owner phone connected apps were gone incl. apple carplay. Is there any possiblity to activate at least apple carplay back?
> My car vin code: 5UXTY5C06M9G09997
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## denden70 (Oct 26, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.
> [/ reference]
> Hello, my BMW is also F34, the 2019 gt320i has WiFi interface, and the media version is mb-007.030.001
> Vehicle identification number: cd00769
> I hope you can help me activate carplay. Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

denden70 said:


> Hello, my BMW is also F34, the 2019 gt320i has WiFi interface, and the media version is mb-007.030.001
> Vehicle identification number: cd00769
> I hope you can help me activate carplay. Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## chrisfen86 (Dec 13, 2021)

Hey Shawn, I recon you are able to help with activating Apple Car Play. Could you give me some pointers on installing the code and what provider I should go with? I have just purchased an oem wifi antenna and an ODB2 cable in preparation for installation.

Vehicle: 2017 - 340i
VIN: NU36550
NBTevo Q18491l
MB-006.032.012

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chrisfen86 said:


> Hey Shawn, I recon you are able to help with activating Apple Car Play. Could you give me some pointers on installing the code and what provider I should go with? I have just purchased an oem wifi antenna and an ODB2 cable in preparation for installation.
> 
> Vehicle: 2017 - 340i
> VIN: NU36550
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## wstt123 (11 mo ago)

Shawn, could u help me as well activating carplay on BMW F30 NBTevo_M
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

wstt123 said:


> Shawn, could u help me as well activating carplay on BMW F30 NBTevo_M
> Thanks in advance!


Nobody can help you unless the evo is flashed to a newer version. Otherwise you will have split screen carplay. 
Do you have enet cable?


----------



## wstt123 (11 mo ago)

Elthox said:


> Nobody can help you unless the evo is flashed to a newer version. Otherwise you will have split screen carplay.
> Do you have enet cable?


No i dont, as much as i understand, on this version is required only a USB to do the split screen and im ok with that


----------



## Davperez (Oct 25, 2018)

Hello Shawn.
Can you send me the PM for my F30 (330e 2018). I don't know what is PM for, but I guess I can do something.
Plus that, can I activate maps and navigation? Can you tell me how?
I really appreciatte your help.
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wstt123 said:


> Shawn, could u help me as well activating carplay on BMW F30 NBTevo_M
> Thanks in advance!





Davperez said:


> Hello Shawn.
> Can you send me the PM for my F30 (330e 2018). I don't know what is PM for, but I guess I can do something.
> Plus that, can I activate maps and navigation? Can you tell me how?
> I really appreciatte your help.
> Thanks.


PM's sent.


----------



## albelsingh (11 mo ago)

hello,
i just got F46, EM82030, with head unit ENAVEVO
is it possible for carplay on it, please
greatly appreciated


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

albelsingh said:


> hello,
> i just got F46, EM82030, with head unit ENAVEVO
> is it possible for carplay on it, please
> greatly appreciated


PM sent.


----------



## cpsp4 (Apr 27, 2014)

Could you help me with the carplay activation as well, BMW F34 (2019)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cpsp4 said:


> Could you help me with the carplay activation as well, BMW F34 (2019)


PM sent.


----------



## michalsoka (11 mo ago)

Hello, could you help me with carplay activation ? I3s 2019. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

michalsoka said:


> Hello, could you help me with carplay activation ? I3s 2019. Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## 43096543 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hello,could you help me with carplay activation for G12.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

43096543 said:


> Hello,could you help me with carplay activation for G12.
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## newguyvv (9 mo ago)

Hi Shawn, 

Could you help me with the carplay activation on my BMW 2017 F31 NBTEvo, as well?
Many thanks!

Tony


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

newguyvv said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you help me with the carplay activation on my BMW 2017 F31 NBTEvo, as well?
> Many thanks!
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Ahmaddoski28 (Oct 19, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> It varies based on what Head Unit car has. PM sent.


Hello shawn, can you send me the info regarding carplay activation on nbt units kindly.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ahmaddoski28 said:


> Hello shawn, can you send me the info regarding carplay activation on nbt units kindly.


PM sent.


----------



## Albinkarlsson (9 mo ago)

Can i get help with apple CarPlay activation for my BMW F22 LCI 2017.
Thanks in advance,
Albin


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Albinkarlsson said:


> Can i get help with apple CarPlay activation for my BMW F22 LCI 2017.
> Thanks in advance,
> Albin


PM sent.


----------



## XUMERX (Sep 15, 2010)

Good afternoon, I had originally had carplay running fine in my 2018 g30 but the dealer did updates across all modules and now no more carplay. Im trying to contact the original person who helped me at the time but no response. Any help I can get is much appreciated. I do have esys.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PandemikCovid19 said:


> Hi. Would like to activate carplay on my f44 MGU ID7. Would anyone help me? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## arashsiah (6 mo ago)

Hi shawnsheridan,
I also need help activating CarPlay on 2018 G30 BMU with NBTevo_x... software version. Can you also PM me and let me know if you can help?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

arashsiah said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> I also need help activating CarPlay on 2018 G30 BMU with NBTevo_x... software version. Can you also PM me and let me know if you can help?


PM sent.


----------



## arashsiah (6 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you! PM reply sent.


----------



## Leaptk (6 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn, Can you please PM me how to activate carplay in 2022 G20 with iDrive 7. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Leaptk said:


> Hi Shawn, Can you please PM me how to activate carplay in 2022 G20 with iDrive 7. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## JJ_sv (6 mo ago)

Hi Shawn, can you please help with the process to activate CarPlay on my X3 F25










shawnsheridan said:


> It varies based on what Head Unit car has. PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JJ_sv said:


> Hi Shawn, can you please help with the process to activate CarPlay on my X3 F25


PM sent.


----------



## Denzle (7 mo ago)

Does CarPlay need additional hardware? If not, can it be activated on a 2018 F22?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Denzle said:


> Does CarPlay need additional hardware? If not, can it be activated on a 2018 F22?


Depends on Head Unit. PM sent.


----------



## Evid (5 mo ago)

Hi Shawn I’m also looking to activating my CarPlay on my NBTEvo. Would you please be able to help me out ? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Evid said:


> Hi Shawn I’m also looking to activating my CarPlay on my NBTEvo. Would you please be able to help me out ? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Patricvangen (11 mo ago)

Hi shawn, do you have intructions on how to enable apple carplay f80 m3?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Patricvangen said:


> Hi Shawn, do you have intructions on how to enable apple carplay f80 m3?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## itstheodor (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi Shawn, any instructions on activating wired CarPlay on HU_NBT (F30 320d)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

itstheodor said:


> Hi Shawn, any instructions on activating wired CarPlay on HU_NBT (F30 320d)?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Why wired? There is no such thing in BMW.


----------



## itstheodor (Jul 25, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Why wired? There is no such thing in BMW.


Isn't wireless CarPlay only available on NBT EVO? As far as I know, CarPlay on the original NBT (HU_NBT) is only wired.
Eitherway, can you please help me regarding activating it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

itstheodor said:


> Isn't wireless CarPlay only available on NBT EVO? As far as I know, CarPlay on the original NBT (HU_NBT) is only wired.
> Eitherway, can you please help me regarding activating it?


Yes, EVO is only wireless. NBT has no CarPlay support at all.


----------



## itstheodor (Jul 25, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, EVO is only wireless. NBT has no CarPlay support at all.


Oh.. Not even with a I-Step firmware upgrade?


----------



## kubax86 (Mar 29, 2018)

itstheodor said:


> Oh.. Not even with a I-Step firmware upgrade?


Correct


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

itstheodor said:


> Oh.. Not even with a I-Step firmware upgrade?


No. NBT can't ever have CarPlay.


----------



## itstheodor (Jul 25, 2021)

kubax86 said:


> Correct





shawnsheridan said:


> No. NBT can't ever have CarPlay.


Ah, that stinks.
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

itstheodor said:


> Ah, that stinks.
> Thanks!


Retrofit EVO.


----------



## itstheodor (Jul 25, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Retrofit EVO.


But I've seen that it's pretty hard to do because of the ATM. It's too much of a hassle and I really don't care about ConnectedDrive (at least not on the F-chassis). Only wanted CarPlay.
I guess next car I'll look for factory EVO


----------



## kubax86 (Mar 29, 2018)

itstheodor said:


> But I've seen that it's pretty hard to do because of the ATM. It's too much of a hassle and I really don't care about ConnectedDrive (at least not on the F-chassis). Only wanted CarPlay.
> I guess next car I'll look for factory EVO


You don't need to retrofit ATM


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

itstheodor said:


> But I've seen that it's pretty hard to do because of the ATM. It's too much of a hassle and I really don't care about ConnectedDrive (at least not on the F-chassis). Only wanted CarPlay.
> I guess next car I'll look for factory EVO


New car is even better.


----------



## itstheodor (Jul 25, 2021)

kubax86 said:


> You don't need to retrofit ATM


I've seen many people encounter problems when not having a proper ATM, like not being able to code the HU, HU going into "coding lock", "component protection", etc. Is that bs?
Sorry if I am wrong, but I've read quite a few threads and watched a couple videos, and all of them left me with the impression that retrofitting NBT EVO is the last thing i'd want to do.


----------



## kubax86 (Mar 29, 2018)

itstheodor said:


> I've seen many people encounter problems when not having a proper ATM, like not being able to code the HU, HU going into "coding lock", "component protection", etc. Is that bs?
> Sorry if I am wrong, but I've read quite a few threads and watched a couple videos, and all of them left me with the impression that retrofitting NBT EVO is the last thing i'd want to do.


Coding/Lock/Component protection has nothing to do with ATM


----------



## itstheodor (Jul 25, 2021)

kubax86 said:


> Coding/Lock/Component protection has nothing to do with ATM


Ok, I understand. Thanks for the info!


----------



## erazor_2001 (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello Shawn,
I've a BMW F20 (2017) software version NBTevo_N18032I ID6.
Can you check if Apple Carplay in fullscreen mode can be activated?
Thanks!


----------



## kubax86 (Mar 29, 2018)

Yes can be 
100% compatible. PM sent


----------



## Tamagohk (Apr 26, 2021)

2021 F44 2GC with idrive7, any luck with CarPlay?
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tamagohk said:


> 2021 F44 2GC with idrive7, any luck with CarPlay?
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Milinko (5 mo ago)

Hi Shawn
Can you help my bmw x5 mgu i7 carplay activation.
WBAJU8103N9J67622
Regards Milinko


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Milinko said:


> Hi Shawn
> Can you help my bmw x5 mgu i7 carplay activation.
> WBAJU8103N9J67622
> Regards Milinko


PM sent.


----------



## efergun35 (5 mo ago)

Hi Shawn @shawnsheridan 
Is there any possible way to get carplay activation for BMW F20
WBA1R5108J7B13354
Thanks alot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

efergun35 said:


> Hi Shawn @shawnsheridan
> Is there any possible way to get carplay activation for BMW F20
> WBA1R5108J7B13354
> Thanks alot!


PM sent.


----------



## ravenscroft2 (11 mo ago)

Hi shawn,
My son has an Entrynav2 and I fitted the wifi cable.
How can I tell if it will support apple carplay. I am comfortable with e-sys.
Many Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ravenscroft2 said:


> Hi shawn,
> My son has an Entrynav2 and I fitted the wifi cable.
> How can I tell if it will support apple carplay. I am comfortable with e-sys.
> Many Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## juantg93 (Jun 7, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi shawn, you know if is possible know software version of entrinav head unit without navigation? Thanks.

Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


----------

